# puppy worming and flea treatments



## hayleyw (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, I pick up my little chap on Monday and have read up on everything to get me prepared (my first ever dog!) 
Still a bit clueless about worming/flea treatments and hoping someone could help!
My vets are asking for £14 a month and they will take care of everything worming and flea related. I am torn between wanting the very best for him and not wanting to commit to yet another monthly payment!!!
How often should they be getting these treatments and is there something I could buy over counter instead???
If what the vets are offering is the best solution then so be it! 

Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never heard of monthly plan like that but maybe it is because in Canada we only need pest control in the months when things are not frozen? Maybe that is why the cost seems exorbitant to me too?

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds like a greedy vet to me! puppies should be wormed for roundworms every month after 6 months you need a combined round worm and tape worm , Flea treatments are not always necessary every month , i feel we are putting chemicals on there skin and i have read they can be cancer inducing ,a good tea tree shampoo and a garlic tablet will help with deterring fleas and worms .
You can actually ask any vet for a prescription that you can redeem on line with any company that advertises wormers www.Petmeds.co.uk hope that helps


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

hayleyw said:


> Hi everyone, I pick up my little chap on Monday and have read up on everything to get me prepared (my first ever dog!)
> Still a bit clueless about worming/flea treatments and hoping someone could help!
> My vets are asking for £14 a month and they will take care of everything worming and flea related. I am torn between wanting the very best for him and not wanting to commit to yet another monthly payment!!!
> How often should they be getting these treatments and is there something I could buy over counter instead???
> ...


I don't know if you are in the Uk I have a pet care plan with Pets At Home.
If your local store has a vets. It is I think £14 a month it includes all their advocate and worming collected quarterly. Discount on their first inoculations but you get free yearly booster. Good discount on spaying/neutering and one free consultation a year worth £30. You can also take them anytime for weighing and nails plus discount in store. 
I just like the peace of mind that all is taken care of and they are open 7 days a week x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I pay a pet care plan at my vet surgery - £6.85 per month for each dog and that includes wormer every 3 months, flea/tick treatment every 2 months', all annual vaccinations, free microchip, plus: 20% off neutering/spay, 10% off dental work, 10% off blood tests and investigations, 10% off consultations, 5% dispensed medications and free 6 monthly health checks by nurse (eyes, ears, teeth, bum, feet, claws, sounding of heart/lungs).

I think your vet is charging a lot but I would definitely look into getting proper medications somehow - the over the counter ones tend not to be prescription grade and haven't gone through rigorous testing. I would avoid at all costs, they won't work (might not not be entirely safe) and you will end up spending more in the long run "topping up." The pharmaceutical companies who make the medications, do research and development in accordance to strains of worms, fleas and ticks (fleas are great at becoming resistant to the treatments, so they need to change them now and again) so usually when getting the treatment from the vets, you can be assured that you are getting the most up to date recommended safe treatments. It's worthwhile saying that some people choose not to worm on a routine basis, there is a plan whereby you can send a stool sample to a lab a few (?) times a year and they tell you if you need to treat, depending on of the stool sample is clear or contaminated with worms. Many feel this is better, treatment for confirmed infestation rather than prophylaxis. I prefer prophylaxis because I work in healthcare and it's been drilled into me but confirmation of a problem before treatment is becoming popular and I would consider this in the future. Sorry I don't know who does the stool testing. Wilfiboy or May Wong may be able to help.

Having a dog ain't cheap.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes I have pet plan through my vets sounds similar to yours around twelve pounds a month I took it for first year as I felt it took care of everything ,spot on every month worming every three month jags booster and discounts on neutering etc don't think I will continue with it after the year though as you say another monthly bill!I felt it was good value although I didn't price everything individually it's so hard to decide what to do for the best xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Forgot to say it also includes yearly health check of course I have two to pay for.
Haven't really worked out if it is worth it just convenient. A friend pays £57 a quarter for her advocate and wormer is that expensive x


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

We pay £11 a month for all jabs/flea/worm/20% off all consultations. We added up the costs and decided it was worth it, at least for the first year.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Zoay said:


> We pay £11 a month for all jabs/flea/worm/20% off all consultations. We added up the costs and decided it was worth it, at least for the first year.


Our consultation fee for the vet is £30 I don't if this is average x


----------

